# Thawing



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Hoping someone will know what's the process for picking how many embies to defrost.  


Is it your choice or does the clinic make the decision and what happens to those you can't use, is it better to defrost them all or just one or two.


Thanks


Mo


----------



## BBhope (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Mo80,

My understanding is that the clinic decides on which embryos are to be transferred.

Depending on how many embryos they've kept per dish i.e. they may have kept 2 -3 embryos in one dish they will have to thaw the entire dish together. Any embryos that are not transferred cannot be refrozen. 

Sometimes even in the thawing process not all of the embryos will make it. 

Hope that helps


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Mo, 
Not long back I had my FET planning appointment and the nurse said I could choose which to defrost, or go with what the embryologist wants. I was told they are my embryos and it is my choice. I have decided to have a chat with one of the embryologists and go with what they think is best, whilst coming to a joint decision.

As BBhope has said it will depend on whether any have been frozen together or seperate.

My clinic will refreeze any thawed embies that meet the grade to be refrozen.

Good luck its a tough decision


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, i had 10 frozen, we had a chat with the embryologist and agreed to thaw 3 at the first attempt, all 3 thawed ok with a small reduction in cells, we transferred the best 2 and 1 perished. on our 2nd attempt we did the same, this time one did lose too many cells so the 2 good ones were transferred. both these resulted in Boi-chemical pregnancies, further tests showed a clotting disorder which was treated at the next attempt.
3rd attemt we only had 4 embryo's left. The embryologist wanted to thaw all 4, we chose to thaw 2 with the option on the day to thaw remaining ones if the first 2 perished, we were starting to panic over the numbers left. We were very lucky in that both thawed perfectly with no cell reduction, they were both 2 day old 4 cells when transferrred, and we now have very lively 2 year old twin boys.
Good luck with your treatment, hope your dreams come true.


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

You are the legal owners of the embies and you should insist that the ulitmate decision is yours, although listening to their sdvice.

Also, it is possible to rrefreeze once thawed. I had three frozen and thawed twice. They didn't work but it can be done.

P


----------

